# Stickies in the MK2 section



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Some are very old and not really useful anymore. Can we look to 'unsticky' a few?

In particular, I think these are not useful anymore due to them either being 'known' issues, or wear and tear:









FAQ - Failing Window regulator


Well my passenger side window has just gone so that will be both in less than four years, it's a joke shit parts. My father in laws bug 206 150k on the clock, six years older than TT and no issues at all Audi really need to be aware of this so can all those who have had this issue please post...




www.ttforum.co.uk













Sagging Seats? - Post your pictures/details here


A small selection! :)




www.ttforum.co.uk













Coil pack recalls


Hi all. Just attaching a thread from the Mk1 forum concerning this and talking to a Northwest clan Mk1 buddy on PM. Does anyone have any info if it's allround applicable (ie Mk2's etc). I'm sure many have had coil pack failures (I have):- viewtopic.php?f=2&t=193537 :wink: Mark




www.ttforum.co.uk





This was unfortunately never finished and the original poster has since left the forum:









So ... I'm writing a book.


[smiley=book2.gif]




www.ttforum.co.uk





Think that would be a good start


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

This would make a good one to add, if things can be stickied from the main section to the KB? It covers the typical buyers guide questions that many new joiners ask, so might prevent duplicate posts









FAQ - The Ultimate Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Buyers Guide


Topics - • Engine, Drivetrain & Electrics • Maintenance & Service • Optional Features • Coupes & Roadsters • Diagnostic Tools • Brochures & Publications • Technical Service Bulletins & Recalls You can either scroll down through all posts or just click on the title of the topic you're...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi MT-V6, To the best of my knowledge, Stickies removed/added as requested.
Hoggy.


----------

